# Companion Show & Fun Day - 13th June, Castle Hill Farm, Mill Lane, Ashley, Cheshire



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this has been cross posted!


Companion Show & Fun Day - 13th June, Castle Hill Farm, Mill Lane, Ashley, Cheshire WA15 0RD

Please can I stress that this event is a FUN event, aimed at rescue dogs and pets. 

Companion Show (Pedigree, Crossbreed & Fun Classes)

Also running throughout the day will be the following:
Scurry (Open to all, not just gundogs)
Temptation Alley
Have A Go Agility
Good Behaviour Ring (very basic aimed at the family pet)
Tombola
Cards & hand crafted merchandise
Guess the Weight of the Rescue Dog
Guess the Number of Treats in a Jar
On site Photographer
Behaviourist

If any rescue would like to book a stall, please let me know. There will be no charge for Dog Rescue Organisations. 

This event is being organised by the North West Golden Retriever Club and the proceeds from the event will go to The Rescue Trust of NW Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mmmmm wonder if i could persuade nick to take me i could visit my nan in Knutsford as well.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it the usual pups have to be 6 months to enter.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Indie said:


> Is it the usual pups have to be 6 months to enter.


to be honest i am not sure, i have cross posted the information from another forum.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks my 2 will be old enough by then i may have to talk very nicely for a few weeks lol.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Indie said:


> Thanks my 2 will be old enough by then i may have to talk very nicely for a few weeks lol.


hehe, i have to do that as well so my OH will take me to doggy shows 

the things we have to do ah! lol


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

ha Cheshire isn't too far from my OH and I want to show, Holly'll be old enough by then =] Sounds like a good day out =]


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

GSDlover4ever said:


> hehe, i have to do that as well so my OH will take me to doggy shows
> 
> the things we have to do ah! lol


Lol i'm a couple of hours away i'm from Knutsford origanally so might have to be extra nice for this one. Any ideas when you can make entries etc so i no what time to leave.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

kaisa624 said:


> ha Cheshire isn't too far from my OH and I want to show, Holly'll be old enough by then =] Sounds like a good day out =]


May see you there.


----------

